# Jr's pix from Sat. practice



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Seems Jr needs a bit of education on how to post pictures. Guess there's some things that Pa P is still better at. :teeth:

These were taken on the 20 yard target of the DCWC field course. 

Prag Jr in her new JoJan shirt. Turns out that she works with the niece of "Uncle Bob" who graciously sent her & I a nice shirt.









Jarlicker and Prag Jr at full draw









The lizard getting a work out









Ah, this on might qualify for the "bloopers" thread. Jr., a couple more pounds of draw weight and don't expect to salvage your arrow if you do this again. 









Creative target arrangement.









Jr., glad you bought a warranty with this new camera - many more pix like this and you'll need to use it.









An X in the making









Time to re-arrange the targets and make room for 3DShooter80.









I see a couple of 9's in the making









Let's try that again - must have been the wind









You gotta learn to shoot with that other eye open.









VERY creative target placement


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Lee is she right eye dominent? if so she can't open her eye


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

blondstar said:


> Lee is she right eye dominent? if so she can't open her eye


Nope, she is right handed, but definitely left eye dominant, that's why we sit her up to shoot left handed. But she's never been able to wink either without contorting her face.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Nope, she is right handed, but definitely left eye dominant, that's why we sit her up to shoot left handed. But she's never been able to wink either without contorting her face.


Thats ok I am left eye dom to but shoot right handed, we thought about setting me up left handed but I refused maybe thats my problem.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

blondstar said:


> Thats ok I am left eye dom to but shoot right handed, we thought about setting me up left handed but I refused maybe thats my problem.


Well, I asked Jr. if she wanted to try right-handed, but she's happy being a lefty. Maybe you two can get together and try shooting each others bows. Never know, it may reveal something to either/both of you.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pics Prag.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Nope, she is right handed, but definitely left eye dominant, that's why we sit her up to shoot left handed. But she's never been able to wink either without contorting her face.


geez, just tell everyone! Nope, I can't wink, never could.:embara:


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

SHooting outside in a t-shirt????

Grass and dirt? No white stuff? I am confused... And Jellous.

JIM


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

jim~

it was great. i started the day with a long sleeve shirt but by 9 am was out of it and just sporting the jo-jan. Today, it was 30 degrees colder and windy. Gotta love NC!


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

jimposten said:


> SHooting outside in a t-shirt????
> 
> Grass and dirt? No white stuff? I am confused... And Jellous.
> 
> JIM


dude, posten? :mg: I am sporting a posten stabilizer.


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

Prag Jr said:


> dude, posten? :mg: I am sporting a posten stabilizer.


Yep I made it... 

Looks like you need a new shirt.

PM Your address:darkbeer:

JIM


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Great pics*

Enjoyed "seeing" everyone. Some of those targets are interestng. I don't recall seeing them that way when I shot at DCWC 
WOW Prag Jr. you got Poston himself wanting to send you a shirt already. Nice looking stab. by the way. I'm looking at getting one myself in the near future. Keep up the great work and pics.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Enjoyed "seeing" everyone. Some of those targets are interestng. I don't recall seeing them that way when I shot at DCWC
> WOW Prag Jr. you got Poston himself wanting to send you a shirt already. Nice looking stab. by the way. I'm looking at getting one myself in the near future. Keep up the great work and pics.


It makes the coolest sound indoors. When we shoot at COS, I shoot next to the wall and it makes the coolest sounds. :shade: I am "borrowing" it from Prag!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jimposten said:


> Yep I made it...
> 
> Looks like you need a new shirt.
> 
> ...


Way to go Jim, but I got a question. There must be dozens of pix of "me" using that stab here on AT - why didn't I ever get an offer for a shirt?  :wink:


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Way to go Jim, but I got a question. There must be dozens of pix of "me" using that stab here on AT - why didn't I ever get an offer for a shirt?  :wink:


Mabey she seems nicer... :dontknow:



JIM


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Way to go Jim, but I got a question. There must be dozens of pix of "me" using that stab here on AT - why didn't I ever get an offer for a shirt?  :wink:


Just another thing I am better at!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jimposten said:


> Mabey she seems nicer... :dontknow:
> 
> 
> 
> JIM


Just wait till you get to know her!


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Just wait till you get to know her!


Mean as a rattlesnake ain't I!?:teeth:


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

If Jim Posten only knew just how mean you are, he would send you an official Posten straight jacket just to keep you from beating up your sweet 'ol dad!!!


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

3dshooter80 said:


> If Jim Posten only knew just how mean you are, he would send you an official Posten straight jacket just to keep you from beating up your sweet 'ol dad!!!


Should I sew the sleeves together. :dontknow:

JIM


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Sew the sleaves together and cut little circles up and down the sleeves. The arms would look just like you stabilizers. Then when shes out in the wind her arms will whistle.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

You guys haven't seen mean yet!


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Prag Jr said:


> You guys haven't seen mean yet!


She ant mean, she is sweet and prity. But Put a bow in her hand and give Jr a chance to set her Dad on the PINE, that a bird of a different kind.:mg:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> She ant mean, she is sweet and prity. But Put a bow in her hand and give Jr a chance to set her Dad on the PINE, that a bird of a different kind.:mg:


Keep talking your smack - I fore see a day very soon when Jr. will put No_X_Eddie on the pine! And do it over and over! :teeth:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Keep talking your smack - I fore see a day very soon when Jr. will put No_X_Eddie on the pine! And do it over and over! :teeth:


I

Your probably right Prag, although just remember JR sat you down first.:mg:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks Eddie!  

Prag, I will sit Eddie down right after I sit you down......AGAIN!:mg:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I like that additude. No doubt in her mind. Soon she wont even talk about it. She will just do it.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> I like that additude. No doubt in her mind. Soon she wont even talk about it. She will just do it.


I will still have to talk about it....I am Prag's Jr. :teeth: 

See you soon!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> I like that additude. No doubt in her mind. Soon she wont even talk about it. She will just do it.


Are you kidding? Jr. "not" talk :mg:

On our last trip back from COS, there was so much "talk" that I completely forgot what I was doing and was nearly back to Selma when Jr. hushed long enough to remember that her vehicle was in Clayton. Had to turn around and back track for about 10 miles.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

She reminded me that she is full of your genetics and being quiet was not going to happen. Sorry I just had a mental lapse when I said soon she wont even talk about it. Or in new political lingo I mis-spoke (just running off at the mouth and dont know what one is talking about or letting out information that was not intended for common knowledge)


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Prag, watch out. Jr is just setting you up for a big BIG set down at LAS. We got to stop giving so many tips. She is getting way to good. When she not looking we will have to give her a couple clicks to the left.:mg:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

After today's practice...I don't think there is any chance I will sit Prag down. :sad:


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

Prag Jr said:


> After today's practice...I don't think there is any chance I will sit Prag down. :sad:



:secret: You must not really be reading his other post "Mental Aspect". Only replying.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Prag Jr said:


> After today's practice...I don't think there is any chance I will sit Prag down. :sad:


As long as ya'all are setting those triggers off with the tip of those index fingers you will not sit many down. That index finger tip is way to smart to allow you to shoot good under pressure. You should be making a hook out of your finger and pulling back with your back (move the hook back and trip the release) having the same pull back is one of the keys to consistency.  don't believe me Just ask X Hunter...


----------

